

How We Increased Search Traffic by 22% in 3 Weeks - aresant
http://blog.mythly.com/increased-search-traffic-page-load-speed/2

======
aresant
This is a brilliant breakdown especially on the sitespeed part (Which I
constantly hammer from a CRO perspective too).

I'd love to see an expansion of that section in particular.

~~~
PaulMest
Hey, author here. Thanks for the feedback. What additional data would you like
us to drill down on?

------
nasalgoat
When it comes to CDN, you really get what you pay for.

